# Here's my new 2011 Bianchi Infinito



## adjtogo

Just got back from my LBS today, where my new Infinito arrived. It is classified as a 2011 as it is now offered in the Celeste traditional colors with Shimano Ultegra 6700 all the way around. The 2010 models were only offered in red/white and blue/white with the Ultegra 6700 and 105 crank. The new 2011 models feature full Ultegra all the way around.

I haven't taken it for a ride yet as the heat index was 120 degrees when I got home. I'll take her out Sunday morning for the first time. I still need to get a Cateye DW wireless computer when I go for a custom fitting Monday morning.

The pictures show that the plastic is still wrapped around the handlebars with the new tag still attached. I do have carbon cages and insulated water bottles attached along with a red tail light. I'll be removing the reflectors off of the front and back wheels in the morning.

I hope everyone enjoys the pictures as much as I anticipate the pleasure of the first ride on her tomorrow morning.


----------



## smkauf2

*Got my 2011 Infinito last week.*

Great Pictures! I picked my 2011 up last Friday. It is exactly the same as yours; Celeste w/ Ultegra. Graphically I can't see anything different from the the 2010. I have been riding every day here in Michigan. It is a great bike; very smooth but also quick. I am sure you will love it!


----------



## adjtogo

I'm looking forward to my first ride in the morning as long as the weather holds out. It was 120 degrees with the heat index when I picked up the bike. I was going to take it out for a short ride just before dinner, but we had a bad thunderstorm roll in and heavy rain. I don't know what the weather holds for tomorrow, but I'm hoping to get out there early. The LBS owner told me they didn't make any changes to the paint or decal scheme from 2010 to 2011. They decided to offer different group sets and Bianchi also came out with the Sempre, which is an all carbon frame with mostly 105 components and a cheaper wheel set. It's going for around $2400.

I would have loved the Campy stuff on an Italian bike, but it was out of my price range. I paid cash for the bike. I didn't want anything on a charge card.


----------



## smkauf2

I did that same analysis and the price/performance ratio on the Ultegra just seemed like a better value to most of the experts I spoke with. I am new to this and as this is my first real road bike I just couldn't spend any more than I did. I put on over 100 miles this week. It also happens to be a great looking bike. I test rode similar products from Scott and Specialized but the Italian factor and the paint job swayed me.


----------



## kbwh

Congratulations and hooray! The 2011 indeed looks exactly the same as the 2010, which is fine by me.:thumbsup: 

The Shimano equipped Infinitos are assembled entirely at the factory in Taiwan, whereas the Campagnolo equipped ones are built back home in Italy (frame factory is still in Taiwan, though), and there you have the reason for the super price on the Ultegra. I guess Campagnolo's new OEM-targeted 10 speed Centaur (should equal Ultegra) and Veloce gruppos have not quite come to market yet.

The Sempre frame slots into top of the B4P-range. It has external cable routing for ease of maintenance and an an aluminium fork steerer (I guess) stiffness and safety. It's more of a _racing bike_ than the Infinto. The infinito is targeted towards the Century/Granfondo/Trondheim-Oslo* type of riders.

*540 km in a day (or a weekend if you like): http://ornweb.no/styrkeproven/traseer/Trondheim-Oslo/


----------



## josephr

smkauf2 said:


> paint job swayed me.


that celeste with black/white looks awesome, don't it??? it gets a lot of us!!!


----------



## adjtogo

So far, I've put almost 80 miles on in four days. Very comfortable, smooth, and fast. Handles like a charm. The heat index has been over 100 degrees every day, sometimes nearing 120 degrees, so it's hard to ride farther than 15-20 miles a day right now.


----------



## Corsaire

kbwh said:


> Congratulations and hooray! The 2011 indeed looks exactly the same as the 2010, which is fine by me.:thumbsup:
> 
> The Shimano equipped Infinitos are assembled entirely at the factory in Taiwan, whereas the Campagnolo equipped ones are built back home in Italy (frame factory is still in Taiwan, though), and there you have the reason for the super price on the Ultegra. I guess Campagnolo's new OEM-targeted 10 speed Centaur (should equal Ultegra) and Veloce gruppos have not quite come to market yet.
> 
> The Sempre frame slots into top of the B4P-range. It has external cable routing for ease of maintenance and an an aluminium fork steerer (I guess) stiffness and safety. It's more of a _racing bike_ than the Infinto. The infinito is targeted towards the Century/Granfondo/Trondheim-Oslo* type of riders.
> 
> *540 km in a day (or a weekend if you like): http://ornweb.no/styrkeproven/traseer/Trondheim-Oslo/


Wow, jette vacker!

What program is that you used to track your route in Oslo? Is is Google earth?

Corsaire


----------



## Corsaire

adjtogo said:


> Just got back from my LBS today, where my new Infinito arrived. It is classified as a 2011 as it is now offered in the Celeste traditional colors with Shimano Ultegra 6700 all the way around. The 2010 models were only offered in red/white and blue/white with the Ultegra 6700 and 105 crank. The new 2011 models feature full Ultegra all the way around.
> 
> I haven't taken it for a ride yet as the heat index was 120 degrees when I got home. I'll take her out Sunday morning for the first time. I still need to get a Cateye DW wireless computer when I go for a custom fitting Monday morning.
> 
> The pictures show that the plastic is still wrapped around the handlebars with the new tag still attached. I do have carbon cages and insulated water bottles attached along with a red tail light. I'll be removing the reflectors off of the front and back wheels in the morning.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys the pictures as much as I anticipate the pleasure of the first ride on her tomorrow morning.


Congrats, beautiful bike. Put on some Vittorias like Open Corsas or Diamante Pros and you'll be riding on heaven Nirvana.


----------



## adjtogo

I'll keep those in mind for my next set of tires. I had Conti Gatorskins put on as part of the deal. Today will be my first ride in them. The bike came with some other kind of Conti tires. I just had them changed out yesterday.


----------



## ellipsis212

wow. beautiful.


----------



## LosGatosRider

OK, I'm a newbie here and I'll jump in with my first post, though this thread looks to be old and inactive.

I bought my 2011 Infinito about 6 weeks ago. I live in Los Gatos, CA, where this January the temperatures were hitting the mid-70s and it looked like spring had arrived a few weeks early. Unfrotunately, since buying my bike the weather has been rainy and cool for a surprisingly large fraction of the weekends. So I've only put about 230 miles on her. er... that would be 370 km.  

I bought the bike through a fabulous new boutique LBS about 30 miles from my home, even though there are literally dozens of high-end shops in the general area. Why? Because they were willing to do fairly extensive customizations of the stock configuration. Here's what I got, and I'm interested to hear feedback (have I committed multiple bike functional or aesthetic faux pas..?)

1)	Started with the Ultegra 6700 version in RED.
2)	Cassette: Ultegra 6700, 11-28
3)	Substituted a triple chainring/front derailleur/shifter (Ultegra 6703) for the stock compact double. (yeah, I know, I know-- could be called a grievous faux pas. But sorry folks, I'm 49 yrs old, about 25 lbs over my high-school weight, and we have hills around here with gradients well over 20% for a tiny stretch and sustained grades of 8-10%. e.g., one of my rides has a 7-mile, 2000+-ft climb-- and that one averages only about 7%. So no apologies here!)
4)	Swapped out the stock wheels for a 2011 Mavic Kysrium SL set, with Michelin Pro3 Race tires.
5)	Saddle: Specialized Toupe Pro (already had this)
6)	Bars: Ritchey Evo Curve, in alloy (carbon was just too spendy to justify). I didn’t like the ergonomics of the stock bar tops and my LBS suggested these. 
7)	Pedals: Speedplay chrome-moly, in red
8)	Cages: Blackburn Camber carbon, in black
9)	Bar tape: Torelli Moda Chunky Original (black) with Fizik Bar Gel underneath
10)	Hoods: Optional factory red color
11)	Computer: Garmin Edge 305 (already had this)
12)	Saddle bag: Topeak clip-on (already had this; they don’t make this model any more

That, plus a couple new insulated 25-oz bottles and a Bento Box for snacks on the longer rides, and I’ve been good to go, having a blast.

Anyone care to see pix? Haven't taken any yet...


----------



## gsorvino

Post some pictures I love seeing the Infinito. How you optioned the bike is up to you. If you are happy it does not matter what anyone else has to say. 

Enjoy it - the weather in NE Ohio it is just starting to get nice enough to ride - over 30 degrees and no snow.


----------



## a_avery007

send'em mate!


----------



## LosGatosRider

*Pics: New red 2011 Infinito*

Well said. I was born and rasied in the midwest so I know how you feel. 30 years ago I rode my 5-speed Schwinn Collegiate around the campus of the University of Illinois, Urbana, in the kind of weather you describe. Having been on the west coast for 25+ years now, I've grown soft and thin-blooded.

Enjoy the pix.


----------



## gsorvino

Very nice, thanks for sharing. I attended a few classes at the university in Urbana back in the early 80's.


----------



## Kai Winters

Nice frames.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## since17

*Infinito weights?*

Hello folks, congratulations on your new investments. I'm looking at the Infinito myself and was wondering what your real-world results are for weights? (The one with the SL's doesn't count....) Thank you!


----------



## LosGatosRider

Well, with my SL wheels and Toupe saddle and the triple, my bike comes in at 18.5 lbs, with two empty 25-oz bottles and my loaded saddlebag. I think the latter is about 1.8 lbs.


----------



## kbwh

Mine is, with Campagnolo Super Record, FFWD F2R 240s tubular wheels, 3T LTD bars and stem, Campagnolo Record post, SMP Evolution saddle and Speedplay Zero Ti pedals just below 6.5 kg.


----------



## since17

gracias, guys!


----------



## imitsus

I like red!!!! great wheelset

mine is 59cm (as large as a 57 scott eg, bianchi sizing) and it weights 7640 as you see it in these first pics. I ve updated the stem with a r900 oval which is very beautiful and stiff and I m currently using contis 4000s, so the weight must be the same ~. It is not a superlight frame. 

I ll put michelin pro race 3 again on it, I dont like the continentals. Maybe I ll try scwalbe zx

After some kms I found out that I need no setback seatpost. Is that normal? 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=223256


----------



## kbwh

t's probably normal, imitsus...
I need a setback post, but I have long femurs (and long shins too), like to be a bit behind the pedal spindle, and my 57 has a .5 degrees steeper seat post than your 59.


----------



## P911

nice bike dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Mine is Campagnolo Athena, Campagnolo Neutron Ultra clinchers, Look Keo pedals, Fizik Antares Carbon seat - 15.6 lbs.


----------



## davidalone

nice bike.


----------

